# Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?



## Mubala (3. Okt. 2011)

Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass eine Eisdecke auf dem Teich keinen Schaden an Fischen oder dem Teich verursacht. Nun habe ich aber hier gelesen, dass man unbeding Eisfreihalter einsetzen sollte, damit entstehende Gase entweichen können. Ist das denn wirklich nötig, was würde denn passieren, wenn die Gase nicht entweichen können?


----------



## Limnos (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Witer nötig?*

Hi

Wenn unter dem Eis genügend Wasser im Vergleich zur Fischmasse vorhanden ist, und die Fisch nicht durch Aktionen,wie Eislaufen oder Lochhacken gestresst werden, ist es nicht nötig, den Teich offen zu halten. Macht die Natur ja auch nicht. Es sollten aber je cm Fisch wenigsten 50 Liter ungefrorenes Wasser unter dem Eis noch vorhanden sein.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Rainer M. (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Witer nötig?*

Hallo,einen Eisfreihalter brauchst du damit die Faulgase entweichen können.DieFische brauchen auch Sauerstoff im Winter

mfg. Rainer


----------



## MadDog (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Witer nötig?*

Hallo,

es kommt natürlich darauf an, wie sauber dein Teich ist. Wenn du viel Schlamm, abgestorbene Blätter und Pflanzen auf dem Grund hast, bilden sich natürlich Faulgase.
Diese müssen entweichen können, ansonsten gibt es im Teich Sauerstoffmangel.
Um dieses Problem zu lösen habe ich 2 Alternativen die ich verwende.

1. Ein Sauerstoffkompressor mit Sprudelsteinen, der einen Bereich im Teich freihält.
2. Ich lasse eine Pumpe über Winter laufen. Die Pumpe hänge ich in ca. 60 cm unter der Oberfläche auf. Dann nehme ich einen kurzen Schlauch den ich am Rand befestige, so dass sich eine Strömung bildet an der Oberfläche. In diesem Bereich friert der Teich dann nicht ein.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## rabe62 (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Witer nötig?*

Hi,
prinzipiell kann man aber sagen, das es nicht schadet z.b. einen Styroporklotz aufs wasser zu legen. m.w. die einfachste Version um eine kleine Lücke zu lassen.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Witer nötig?*

Hallo Mubala,
An allen obrigen Aussagen ist was richtiges dran.
Zusammenfassend kann man sagen.
Auf alle Fälle bist Du auf der sicheren Seite wenn Du einen Eisfreihalter einbaust.
Entscheidend ist, dass die Faulgase entweichen können.
Mit jedem jahr setzt sich mehr Mulm im Teichboden ab, desto mehr Faulgase entstehen auch
im Winter. Ausserdem überwintern auch etliche __ Frösche im Teich, auch diese verbrauchen
Sauerstoff. Und natürlich auch noch Deine Fische.
Das mag vielleicht bei milderen Wintern einwandfrei funktionieren, aber hat man dann auf
einmal 14 Tage länger eine geschlossene Eisdecke und vielleicht auch noch 3 Frösche mehr
im Teich, kann dies dann den "Teichsupergau" bedeuten.
Deshalb würde ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und mir einen Eisfreihalter anschaffen.
Es gibt dort sehr preiswerte Angebote auf dem Markt, die auch in den Unterhaltskosten
sehr gering sind bzw. gar nichts kosten.
Ich baute mir z. B. letztes Jahr einen Solareisfreihalter guckst Duhttps://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29748/?q=Solareisfreihalter und war damit sehr zufrieden.
LG Markus


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Witer nötig?*



Limnos schrieb:


> ist es nicht nötig, den Teich offen zu halten. Macht die Natur ja auch nicht.



Da möcht ich widersprechen. Bei natuerlichen Gewässern gibt es meist natürliche Eisfreihalter, z.B. in Form von breiten Schilfgürteln am Ufer, dort gefriert das Wasser auch nur seltenst ueber längere Zeit zu einer dichten Eisdecke. 
In vielen künstlich angelegten Teichen entfällt aber dieses natuerliche Ufer und somit ist etwas nachhelfen angesagt, aus oben bereits erwähnten Gründen.
Wer nen großen Teich mit so einem Ufer und moderatem Besatz hat, der kann sicher drauf verzichten. 

Also sorgt im normalfall auch die Natur dafür das die Gase entweichen können.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## HSV (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Witer nötig?*

Hallo,Wutzel hat absolut recht.Ich lasse die Stängel von __ Rohrkolben,__ Binsen,__ Blutweiderich etc. immer auf der 1.Terasse über Winter stehen,ist noch nie was passiert.Natürlich kann man trotzdem nachhelfen,schaden kanns nicht.
Gruss 
Tristan


----------



## karsten. (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Witer nötig?*

Hallo

eigentlich dikutieren wir das Thema immer erst im Frühjahr !

Überraschung !
Fische oder Frösche tot

steht dann im Titel


hier (pdf)  ist alles schön zusammengefasst

@Limnos 
in der "Natur" hat es keine flachen Folienteiche
außerdem 
ist sie meist recht brutal


----------



## guenter (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Witer nötig?*

Hallo Mubala, schau mal hier

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HMUTvOg8t0&feature=player_detailpage#t=23s


----------



## Mohri (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Witer nötig?*

Hallo,
mal ne Frage, sollte man z.B. kein __ Schilf im Teich haben, kann man hier evtl. auch einen Bund Stroh in den Teich legen? Hat das evtl. die gleiche Wirkung? Was mein ihr?

LG
Mohri


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Witer nötig?*

nen bündel stroh macht in etwas das gleiche wie ein eisfreihalter aus styropor. ja klar hilft das, Ob es genügend hilft ist individuell vom Teich abhängig. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## karsten. (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Witer nötig?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> nen bündel stroh macht in etwas das gleiche wie ein eisfreihalter aus styropor. ja klar hilft das, Ob es genügend hilft ist individuell vom Teich abhängig.
> 
> Gruß Wuzzel



naja 

vor allem gibt er erstmal die Menge X an Gerbstoffen ab
( die man bei einem Anfängerteich vor der Winterruhe gar nicht braucht)
und gammelt dann bis zum Frühjahr
zu Algendünger vor sich hin .

die Styropordinger schwimmen als Glocke auf der Oberfläche und halten eine Weile das Wasser darunter eisfrei 

außer 

es wird richtig Winter 

lebendes __ Schilfrohr ist innen nicht mit Wasser gefüllt 

mfG


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

karsten... so lange winter ham wir hier in ostwestfalen nicht das es zeit hätte zu gammeln  und *sichrausred*
natuerlich, das ist ein Vorteil von Styropor, aber wer gern ökologische Produkte am Teich verwendet möchte vielleicht auf Styropor verzichten. 
Persönlich würd ich Styropor vorziehen. Das ist einfach leichter im Handling, Dein Einwand ist also durchaus berechtigt.


----------



## karsten. (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*



aber wie macht Ihr , in ostwestfalen , ökologisch korrekt aus nem Bündel Stroh 
eine isolierende Glocke die den Wärmeverlust verlangsamt


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Stroh ist ein hervorragender Dämmstoff und man kann ganze Häuser daraus bauen. 
Und wenn der Herr Heyerdal ein ganzes Schiff daraus basteln kann, dann schafft ein durchschnittlicher Ostwestfale durchaus einen schwimmfähigen isolierenden eisfreihalter daraus herzustellen.  

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Algenhasser (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Witer nötig?*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wenn unter dem Eis genügend Wasser im Vergleich zur Fischmasse vorhanden ist, und die Fisch nicht durch Aktionen,wie Eislaufen oder Lochhacken gestresst werden, ist es nicht nötig, den Teich offen zu halten. Macht die Natur ja auch nicht. Es sollten aber je cm Fisch wenigsten 50 Liter ungefrorenes Wasser unter dem Eis noch vorhanden sein.
> 
> ...



Hallo Limnos,
muß dir leider , auch aus eigener Erfahrung widersprechen, das Problem im Winter  sind doch die hochgiftigen  Faulgase die sich unter der Eisdecke entwickeln und nicht entweichen können  und nicht ev. der Mangel an Sauerstoff. Dafür ist der unterschiedliche  Zustand jedes Teichs von entscheidender  Bedeutung, und abhängig von der Rand- Bepflanzung, Bodenschlamm usw., das kann doch  nicht nur  mit deinen  50 Liter Wasser je Fisch unter den Flossen berechnet werden.? Welche Erfahrungswerte oder Berechnungen sind überhaupt die Grundlage deiner Behauptung??Ich wäre da sehr vorsichtig!  Ich sehe die Gefahr bei deiner Aussage,das  viele unerfahrene Teichbesitzer, die sich auf Grund deiner Aussage Ihren Teich im Winter  zufrieren lassen,sich zurücklehnen  und sagen, die Natur macht ja auch nicht´s anderes.Selbst erfahrene Teichbesitzer haben aber mit div. technischen Hilfsmitteln in strengen Wintern erhebliche Ausfälle an Fischen, und merken das sich  ein "Zierteich" doch  erheblich von einem Naturgewässer unterscheidet. Bei einem sehr großen Naturteich- ca.40.000 Quadratmeter hatte ich selbst vor einigen Jahren hunderte "Eisopfer" an heimischen Fischen gesehen, ,- du sagst aber " Eisfrei- macht die Natur auch nicht"- Trotzdem finde ich die Frage nach "Eisfreihaltern" aber sehr wichtig.Viele Teichbesitzer haben einen erheblichen materiellen und individuellen Wert an Fischen in ihrem Teich,den sie auch erhalten wollen.Dafür sollte man doch alle Vorkehrungen treffen um" Kälteopfer" zu vermeiden .Ich hatte vor 2 Jahren im Winter  in meinem Teich  ein Mehrfaches von 50 Litern Wasser  pro Fische in meinem Teich und dennoch erhebliche Verluste .Mit Eisfreihalter, oder einem Sprudelstein, der mit seiner Strömung das Zufrieren der Teichoberfläche  verhindert  hatte ich im Jahr danach  keinerlei Verluste.
Dir einen eisfreien Teich
Robert der Algenhasser.


----------



## Algenhasser (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> karsten... so lange winter ham wir hier in ostwestfalen nicht das es zeit hätte zu gammeln  und *sichrausred*
> natuerlich, das ist ein Vorteil von Styropor, aber wer gern ökologische Produkte am Teich verwendet möchte vielleicht auf Styropor verzichten.
> Persönlich würd ich Styropor vorziehen. Das ist einfach leichter im Handling, Dein Einwand ist also durchaus berechtigt.




Hallo Wutzel, 
möchte dich nur erinnern -so lange (oder strenge) Winter haben wir doch  in Ostwestfale.
Ich kann mich noch genau erinnern, vor 3 Jahren hatte ich zu spät meinen Eisfreihalter im Teich positioniert -alles war zugefroren - Folge und in Panik um meine Fische hatte ich mit der Kettensäge ein Loch in die Eisdecke geschnitten - 30 cm Eisstärke und das (fast) in Ostwestfalen - Weserbergland.
Lieben Gruß 
Robert


----------



## Algenhasser (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*



Mubala schrieb:


> Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass eine Eisdecke auf dem Teich keinen Schaden an Fischen oder dem Teich verursacht. Nun habe ich aber hier gelesen, dass man unbeding Eisfreihalter einsetzen sollte, damit entstehende Gase entweichen können. Ist das denn wirklich nötig, was würde denn passieren, wenn die Gase nicht entweichen können?



Nur ergänzend zu meinem vorherigen Kommentar - was würde - kann-  passieren -je nach individuellem Zustand deines Teichs und der Länge der Frostperiode - ein fast Totalausfall ( Tot) deiner Fische. 
Kann man schon vor dem Abtauen der Eisschicht unter der Eisdecke  die Opfer -Bauchoben treibend - beobachten .
Wünsche dir einen eisfreien Winter, 
Robert


----------



## Johanna (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Guten Abend,

ich habe mich heute in diesem Forum angemeldet.

Meinen Teich habe ich im Februar 2009 angelegt, er ist also in der 3. Saison.

Nicht nach dem ersten, aber nach dem letzten Winter hatte auch ich leider 7 tote Grasfrösche im Teich.

Ich habe mich dann informiert und entschieden, in diesem Jahr dafür zu sorgen, dass der Teich nicht einfriert. Dabei bin ich unsicher, ob ein Sytroporschwimmer ausreicht. Eine Möglichkeit mit Strom wäre realisierbar, ist aber aufgrund einer größeren Entfernung zu einer Steckdose etwas schwierig. Habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen mit solarbetriebenen Lösungen gemacht? Bleiben die die ganze Nacht über aktiv?

Viele Grüße

Johanna


----------



## Limnos (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Hi

 @ Carsten: in der "Natur" hat es keine flachen Folienteiche außerdem ist sie meist recht brutal

Zunächst gibt es auch ebenso flache Naturgewässer. Außerdem liegt es im Interesse der Tierart, wenn die Natur "brutal" ist. Zu viele und zu schwache Tiere werden ausgemerzt, wobei sie dann noch im Kreislauf anderen Organismen als Nahrung dienen. Wer Eisfreihalter "braucht", korrigiert damit nur die Fehler, die er durch Überbesetzung, zu viel Schlamm und/oder keine wintergrünen Pflanzen (Nuphar, Hottonia) heraufbeschworen hat. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Wado (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Hallo

ich verwende seit drei Jahren einen Luftsprudler. Ich habe ihn ca. 30cm unter Wasser. Bisher, auch bei starkem Frost, war die Eisdecke hier nie zu. Da ich einen Naturnahen Teich habe, der in der Tiefzone viiel Ablagerungen hat, ist es zwingend notwendig die Eisdecke offen zu halten.


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Nori (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Ich verwende auch eine Luftsprudelplatte (in ca. 40 cm Tiefe) und so ein Styrophorteil mit 2 Lüfterkugeln im Innern.
Möglich daß es auch ohne gehen würde, weil eben kein Überbesatz und kein Schlamm da ist - aber es ohne Eisfreihalter auszuprobieren und das Leben der Goldis riskieren, möchte ich auch nicht - deshalb wird zeitschaltuhrgesteuert gesprudelt - schaden tut es jedenfalls nicht und die 15 Watt/Std. bringen mich auch nicht um.

Gruß Nori


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Hallo allerseits,
ich für meinen Teich benötige eine "Eisfreihaltung" im Winter! Diese habe ich zwar nicht über Luftsprudler, sondern über eine kleine Wasserpumpe (12 W) und Bodenabsaugung organisiert, doch organisiere ich mit dem Wassertransport den gewünschten Gasaustausch im Tiefenwasser. Durch den Wassertransport über unterirdischen Filterschacht (und später dann Teichheizer ) sorge ich gegen eine übermäßige Auskühlung vor.
Hier sollte man schon die Grenze zwischen naturnahen und nicht mehr techniklosen Teichen ziehen. Selbst naturnahe Teiche sind im Winter problematisch, je nach Zustand und "Bevölkerung". Aber das wurde ja schon diskutiert... .
Vielleicht nur noch folgende Anmerkung: die Pflanen und restlichen Mikroorganismen stellen ihre biologische Aktivität viel später als die tierischen Bewohner ein, und umgekehrt. Hierdurch können Sauerstoff-Mangelsituationen entstehen, insbesondere beim Auftauen bzw. kurz danach... .


----------



## Piddel (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Moin,
wann kommen eure Eisfreihalter - egal welche Bauart - ins Wasser ? Jetzt schon oder noch warten......bisher hatten wir keinen Frost.


----------



## Nori (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Meiner ist schon seit einer Woche im Wasser - dafür ist seit einer Woche auch kein Filter mehr in Betrieb - die Wasserbewegung und Sauerstoffanreicherung übernimmt jetzt die Lüfterplatte.

Gruß Nori


----------



## zickenkind (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Hallo,

habe mich vor 3 Jahren in "Kosten" gestürzt und für meinen Teich Bälle gekauft, die diesen dann abdecken. In einer Ecke ist ein Rechteck aus 50mm HT Rohr gebaut. In diesem Rechteck sprudelt wenn es an die Frostgrenze geht ein Sprudler. In den vergangenen Jahren wo in der Umgebung viele Teiche zugefroren waren mit immensen Verlusten von Kois hatte ich keine Probleme.Selbst die Temperaturen waren zum Winterende bei 4°C im mittleren Bereich. Am Grund konnte ich leider nicht messen. Fazit, es geht auch ohne Heizung, nur drauf achten das Faulgase entweichen können. Der nächste Winter kann bei mir kommen.


----------



## Zalabaksa (20. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Witer nötig?*



karsten. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> eigentlich dikutieren wir das Thema immer erst im Frühjahr !
> 
> ...


----------



## Annett (21. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Hallo Ursula.

Warum soll der Schwimmteich nicht zufrieren?
Wegen der __ Frösche, die nun im Filtergraben hocken?

Normal frieren 70 cm Tiefe (ohne Auskühlung durch Umwälzung) so schnell nicht durch. Dafür muss es schon knackig kalten Kahlfrost geben. 

Vielleicht steigst Du eher auf Ausströmersteine um, mit denen Du ein paar Löcher im Eis frei hälst? Die müssten dann auch nur bei Frost laufen und nicht schon jetzt... 
Das hilft gegen die Trübung im Schwimmteich natürlich nicht wirklich. Dieser kannst Du Dich dann wieder im Frühjahr widmen.


----------



## Nori (21. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Von was kommt denn bei diesen Temperaturen eine Wassertrübung?
In meinem Teich ist das Wasser klarer denn je - obwohl seit Ende Oktober kein Filter mehr läuft. 

Gruß Nori


----------



## Annett (21. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Hallo Nori.

Zitat von Ursulas Homepage 





> Juli 2011 Nun ist alles schon 2 Monate am laufen es wächst sich ein und es ist eine Freude. Nach heftigen Gewittern ist der Teich an den Sollstellen und den Nichtsollstellen übergelaufen und bei den NichtSoll Stellen ist Lehm eingeschwemmt worden. Na solange es nur Lehm ist.



@Ursula
Hat es weiterhin Lehm eingeschwemmt?
Ist die Trübung eher grünlich oder lehmfarbig oder ganz anders?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Hallo zusammen,

man sollte weder Sprudelstein noch Pumpe unten in den Teich einsetzen um warmes Wasser an die Oberfläche zu bringen. Dies hat zur Folge, das der Teich auskühlt, da der Lebensraum mit warmen Wasser nach oben gepumpt wird. Richtig sind 30 -40 cm Wassertiefe, wie es viele machen.

Ich habe ein 3 Watt Blubberding frisch gekauft und eingesetzt. (Kostet dann 60 Cent bei 100 Tagen blubbern)  Ob die Leistung  auch bei strengem Frost reicht alles Freizusprudeln weiß ich nicht. Wenn nicht ist das auch nicht schlimm, da da eingepumpte Luft auch unter der Eisdecke irgenwo entweichen muß. 

Die Sauerstoffanreicherung ist nach meinem Dafürhalten eine Sinnvolle Geschichte, zumal es den Tieren direkt zu Gute kommt. 
Die letzten Jahre habe ich nix gemacht bzw. ab und an einen heißen Topf versenkt. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Piddel (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 3 Watt Blubberding frisch gekauft und eingesetzt. (Kostet dann 60 Cent bei 100 Tagen blubbern)



Moin Thomas,
will mir auch so`n Blubberteil zulegen - hab jetzt Strom am Teich und diesen Winter soll erstmal eine Billiglösung zum Einsatz kommen. Aufrüsten kann ich ja immer noch...
Will mir so`n Elend wie im letzten Winter - siehe Beiträge - ersparen.

Für einen Link/Tipp wäre ich Dir sehr dankbar
LG Peter


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Hallo Peter,

google Suchwort: EAN: 4011458300006

Die Pumpe ist soweit in Ordnung, soll aber drinne aufgestellt werden. Da ich das Haus nicht durchlöchern wollte habe ich sie zumindest überdacht aufgestellt. 
Du solltest vorher messen, wie viel Luftschlauch Du brauchst, sonst sitzt Du 2 min nach Aufstellung der Pumpe wieder im Auto um Schlauch zu kaufen. Ich hatte zum Glück noch einen Rest. 10 m sind dabei.

Sicher kannst Du auch höhere Leistungen nehmen, z.B. 7 Watt. dass sind dann halt 1,50 Euro Strom bei 100 Tagen blubbern. Ich hatte wirklich nach einer kleinen Pumpe mit wenig Leistung gesucht, da ich die zum basteln auseinanderpflücken will. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## zickenkind (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Ich betreibe über Winter auch einen Sprudler. Die Luftpumpe sollte nicht zu weit vom Wasser platziert werden. Grund ist das die Feuchtigkeit über längere Strecken sich im Schlauch sammelt und dann gefrieren kann und schon ist der Luftstrom unterbrochen. Natürlich kann man das Eis schnell mit warmen Wasser auftauen aber wer will das schon. Bei mir beträgt die Länge des Schlauches ca. 1,5 Meter. Also lieber ein Verlängerungskabel ziehen als 10 Meter Schlauch entfrosten


----------



## Piddel (26. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Moin,
diese Blubberdinger gibt es ja in jedem Baumarkt zu kaufen. Reicht völlig aus - oder ?
Naja...muß eh zum OPI....Madam will nen Tannenbaum rechtzeitig haben und nicht erst am 25.12.

Grüße und Danke für eure Tipps
Peter


----------



## munin7 (26. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Hallo,

bei mir läuft jeden Winter der Blubberstein in ca. 30 cm Tiefe- hängend in einem Kartoffelsack- unter einem Styropur- Eisfreihalter.
Ich habe um etwas zu isolieren die 4mm Schläuche durch etwas größere Schläuche gezogen und so kurz wie möglich gehalten. 
Der Kompressor erzeugt ja auch etwas Wärme, die er in einem kleinem Haus (Wassermühle)
auch gleich wieder ansaugt.
Ich hatte schon Winter in denen das ganze Eis mit Luftblasen durchzogen war-bessere Isolierung, aber auch Glas klar im letzen Winter  bei schnellem strengem Frost.
Aber vollkommen zugefroren war mein Teich  selten über längere Zeit- da bei Lufttemperaturen über 0° C das Eis im Bereich des Sprudlers schnell wieder auftaut.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Piddel (27. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*



munin7 schrieb:


> der Blubberstein in ca. 30 cm Tiefe- hängend in einem Kartoffelsack



Moin Klaus,
Warum nen Kartoffelsack ?... Den Tip mit dem Iso-Schlauch drüber finde ich gut....
MfG
Peter


----------



## munin7 (27. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Morgen Peter,

Warum Kartoffelsack?- eben Kunststoffsack mit Löcher der verhindert das die Sprudelsteine
während der Winterzeit tiefer als erwünscht rutschen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Nori (27. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

@ Piddel:
 ....oder eben gleich vernünftige Schläuche verwenden - mit Druckluftschläuchen gibts keine Probleme, sie lassen sich an den großen Lüfterplatten optimal anschliessen (das geht mit den Scheibenwaschanlagenschläuchlein gar nicht) und sie verdrillen sich auch nicht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## lollo (27. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Hallo,

oder sofort Silikonschlauch 4/6 ca. 0,80 €/m für außen verwenden. Verwende ich schon über Jahre ohne Probleme.


----------



## Nori (28. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

@ Lollo:
Bei kleinen Sprudelsteinen wird ein 4/6 bestimmt funktionieren - bei den größeren Sprudelplatten ist ein größerer Anschluss dran (könnte 9-10 mm sein) - da passt der Druckluftschlauch ideal.

Gruß Nori


----------



## lollo (28. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Hallo Nori,

na klar doch, mir ging es einfach nur um den Hinweis auf den Silikonschlauch, der sich gegenüber dem PVC Schlauch im Winter einfach besser händeln lässt.
Zwei Ausströmer reichen bei mir da aus, einen Whirlpool wollte ich nicht betreiben.


----------



## rasenfritze (30. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Ich würde bei dem kleinen Teich (3000 l wenn ich dass richtig gelesen habe) keinen Eisfreihalter einsetzen. Den Teich sauber zu halten ist ja nicht all zu schwer und aufwendig.


----------



## Zalabaksa (1. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Hi an alle, 
danke, das mit den Blubbersteinen finde ich super, Annett, sind das die von Aquarium? Ich geh mal ins Fachgeschäft.  
Dann lass ich die __ Frösche mal da wo sie sind und mach mir keine Sorgen.

Ja also ich habe so eine leichten Grünstich im Teich Sichttiefe schon noch 80 cm aber leicht trüb?
 Nun denn dann schalt ich die Pumpe mal aus und hohl nicht die ganze Wärme aus dem Teich. Ja es ist immer schön, wenn ich was dazulerne
Schöne weihnachtsgrüsse für den Advent ursula


----------



## eisendreh (1. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Hallo  Grüße aus Gera, auch ich binn dafür das man einen Eisfreihalter hat.Ich habe noch keine Verluste gehabt


----------



## Zalabaksa (2. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

Hallo Annett, hallo Nori

nun ist die Pumpe erst mal aus. Zu der Trübung noch mal: Ich habe jetzt bei beiden Bergleins dDrainagerohre gelegt. Ich denke, und sah, dass Lehm nicht mehr eingespült wird. Der Kies auf den Stufe ist jedoch schon stark von Schwebeteilchen besetzt und im tieferen Bereich wird der Kies schwarz. Ich glaube aber das das ok ist. oder? Es liegen jatzt einige Blätter am grund und auf den Stufen, die der Wind hineingeweht hat. Aber nicht viel, ich habe ja keine Bäume direkt am See. Im Filtergraben hat es im oktober an vier Stellen starken Schlieralgenwachtum gegeben, die ich mit einem Stock etwas abgefischt habe. Das Wasser ist hier total klar! Na mal sehen, wie es sich macht. Gute Zeit ursula


----------



## ina1912 (2. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

hallo an alle!

nachdem der teich viele winter ohne technik super durchgekommen ist, es aber in den letzten beiden strengen winter jeweils totalausfälle gab (alle fische & viele __ frösche erstickt), musste etwas getan werden. die sache mit dem "blubberding" ist wirklich sehr zweckmäßig, obwohl die installatin mich vor einige probleme stellte. auch ich hatte bedenken, den langen dünnen schlauch frei liegen zu lassen, und wollte ihn deshalb durch einen dicken filterschlauch oder gartenschlauch ziehen. habe das allerdings entnervt aufgegeben und werde später nochmal darauf zurückkommen. da die pumpe im haus stehen soll (sicher nicht nur wegen der technik selbst, sondern auch, damit sie keine eiskalte luft in den teich gibt), habe ich kurzerhand ein kleines loch in einen fensterrahmen gebohrt. es gibt dort eine stelle, wo es kein metallenes innenleben gibt und der bohrer wie durch butter geht. den blubberstein selbst habe ich in ein kleines zwiebelnetz getan und mit nem stein beschwert, damit er nicht auftreibt. oben drüber schwimmt die styroporglocke. alles zusammen in einem paket gibts für unter 20 euro im baumarkt.ich hatte das teil ende okt./anfang nov. installiert, nachdem die große "sommer"-pumpe in die winterruhe ging. bis jetzt hatte ich schon einige male eine eisdecke auf dem teich, aber an der blubbernden stelle blieb es immer offen. bleibt abzuwarten, wie das wieder bei -17 grad für mehrere wochen am stück aussieht...
ich wünsche allen eine schöne weihnachtszeit und minimalste winterverluste!
lg ina


----------



## Nori (3. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

@ Ina:
Das ist eigentlich die Ursache, warum die kleinen Schläuchlein zufrieren. Die Pumpe ist im Warmen und die Luft kondensiert im Schlauch und setzt den kleinen Querschnitt zu.
Besser ist es die Pumpe geschützt im Freien aufzustellen - gut ist es der Pumpe ein kleines isoliertes Gehäuse zu spendieren!

Gruß Nori ( ... schade um den Fensterrahmen....)


----------



## ina1912 (4. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Eisfreihalter im Winter nötig?*

naja, wie das so ist, man hält sich eben immer an die betriebsanleitung....;-) 
gruß ina


----------

